# Critique the puppy please



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

We started the puppy on stacking and the command "stand". For now, it's a difficult task for me to stack her... she wiggles everywhere!!

Anyway... here are two that came out decent. Eventually, we'll be able to get everything in place better. These are not perfect at all on my part or hers..... but, any critiques? What do you all think of her?

(No name yet... picking on Sunday)
Female
Born: 5/16/12








Just as she was pulling back.. but her legs were a bit better in the back I think?









Head shot:









And movement shot: (she was VERY tired at the moment here.. I'm sure I can get a better one next time)









I would definitely love to hear any thoughts on her conformation. Just out of curiosity, not sure if I'll ever show her. Only Schutzhund in the plans at the time being.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

She's a pretty girl. She looks very balanced-nice intensity on her head shot.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

well i dont critique, but i love her face, beautiful! love to see her coat changes as she matures.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> well i dont critique, but i love her face, beautiful! love to see her coat changes as she matures.


Thanks! I love watching sables change color over their first few years. I will be take pictures once a month to watch her grow and change. Her coat is already much darker from when I first picked her up Sunday. She's changed a lot from birth to now!



CeCe said:


> She's a pretty girl. She looks very balanced-nice intensity on her head shot.


Thank you! I do love her balance. She has a nice working gait on her. Can't wait to see her as an adult!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

She has changed in the past week- OMG. Gorgeous girl!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not good at puppy critiques, but she looks pretty balanced for her age. She doesn't look like a super floppy puppy. I'm interested to see her color change as well. What's her pedigree?

And do you have a list of potential names yet?


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I know this is her dad's pedigree

Ulix vom Haus Pixner - German Shepherd Dog

I can't find the mom's pedigree, but I don't know her registered name


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> I'm not good at puppy critiques, but she looks pretty balanced for her age. She doesn't look like a super floppy puppy. I'm interested to see her color change as well. What's her pedigree?
> 
> And do you have a list of potential names yet?


Thanks! 

As Wendy posted... that's the sire, and I had her dam's pedigree somewhere, but... I can't find it now! Eventually, when I actually remember I will ask for it again. 

As of names... there is a lot running around in my head, but my trainer and I haven't come to an agreement yet. Sunday I'm not leaving training without a name for her though! The poor thing is starting to respond to "Puppy"! Lol!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Update: The pup got named Storm  Sorry Tricky, now that I have my internet back and no little puppy to follow all over the house I just had to tell them, LOL


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> Update: The pup got named Storm  Sorry Tricky, now that I have my internet back and no little puppy to follow all over the house I just had to tell them, LOL


lol.. I did, just in a different thread. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/187455-we-have-name.html


----------

